# No spill salt and pepper mill



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Segmented cherry from two regions and Maple.









These are no spill with the freshness sealed in. Shaftless mechanism in the top with the rubber filler plug in the bottom










They will sell on a fund raising auction Sunday, for our local free care clinic.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice! Great finish and great photography.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice! I like the segmenting!


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are pretty nice...I like the shapes...


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

Fantastic, I sure hope they bring in at least $200.00:thumbsup:
The idea of the plug is worth that much....


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

They look elegant. Awesome shape, wood colors and finish. Beautiful work!


----------

